# vcr's and stereo equipment



## Pilgrim2850 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've just started studying metal recovery. Is there anything of value in vcr's and stereo's and electronic's of that sort?


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Jan 23, 2008)

There are so many brillant people on this forum and yet no response to this question. It seems no one has looked into vcr's and such to see what's in them. I am slowly gathering information to start doing some exploring and will let you know what I find out about vcr's. I used to clean and repair them (before DVD's) and took a truck load to recycling with about 6 computers. I still have about 5 vcr's to investigate, so wish me luck!


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 23, 2008)

Some VCR's have a large aluminum base plate that all the tape mechanisms travel on. Some of these plates are steel while others are part steel and part aluminum. 

The newer VCRs may have monolithic capacitors on the underside of the boards which may yield Pd.

In older VCR mechanisms there is a 'mode select switch' either under the deck base plate or mounted atop the plate next to the audio/control head. This rotary type slide switch sometimes has gold pads inside.

The video head is usually a high grade aluminum or steel alloy.

You'll also find an occassional front panel push button assembly that has gold plated 'diaphrams' inside the push buttons themselves.

Other than this little bit of precious metals and scrap metal there is little else except standard components and copper coils.

I would estimate that the Aluminum and steel may be the most profitable parts.

Steve


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks very much Steve........I knew you guys were playing possum. It doesn't sound like it is worth the time on vcr's or the chemicals. I was wondering what the tape heads were, so you answered my question well. Thanks again.........what a wonderful forum and very knowledgeable guys. I have learned alot already. 

blessings,
larry


----------

